# Cruze Hatch Speaker Locations



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

You had the parts, sales people, and me stumped in my dealership, so we went out and looked at the hatch we have on the lot and the various brochures on the shelf.

The window sticker on the hatch says it has a 9-speaker system:


The brochure says it has 8:








https://gyazo.com/83da0dee77de46a2f8c9b58e9c24dde3

No idea what the heck happened here, very good question. Either the subwoofer under the hatch (which is not included in the sedan) has two speakers, or the catalog is right and it has an 8-speaker system.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

It doesn't have a 9 speaker system. Let me find the information for you.

EDIT:
"Sun and Sound Package: Chevrolet MyLink1 Radiowith 8-inch diagonal color touch-screen display, Bosepremium 9-speaker sound system *(Hatchback includes8-speaker system)*, Driver Information Center with4.2-inch diagonal color display, power sunroof, driver andfront passenger illuminated visor vanity mirrors, andinterior ambient lighting..."


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

The catalog is correct; it only has 8.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Now the question is, why would they put 9-speaker if it has 8?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Now the question is, why would they put 9-speaker if it has 8?


Because ocho and nueve sound very similar, dangit.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

sparkman said:


> Now the question is, why would they put 9-speaker if it has 8?


It might have the same RPO code and someone didn't update their decoder ring for 2017.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Okay - 8-speaker makes a whole lot more sense. I was browsing Crutchfield's "What fits my car" section, and it stated it had 8 - the 8th being a 6.5" speaker ("subwoofer", though it's a bit on the small side) under the load floor. 










Looks like maybe it goes on the opposite side of where the Amp sits?










I pulled up the Cruze Hatch on A2Mac1 (vehicle benchmarking site) and the orange hatch that made the rounds when they first unveiled it last year (a Premium, with the Bose system) did not have anything under the load floor (like the Crutchfield pic above), hence the source of the original post.

I'm guessing the sedan uses two 6x9 "subs", similar to the Gen 1 Pioneer system?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sorry to be off topic, but I don't know why Chevy/Bose/Pioneer can't figure out how to make a good sound system, Kia's optima has an Infinity 12 speaker upgrade including a DVC 7.8 inch sub in the rear deck and 550 amplifier powering it all and it sounds REALLY good. People knock on Kia a lot, but they're doing a lot of things right, and this is one of them.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Sorry to be off topic, but I don't know why Chevy/Bose/Pioneer can't figure out how to make a good sound system, Kia's optima has an Infinity 12 speaker upgrade including a DVC 7.8 inch sub in the rear deck and 550 amplifier powering it all and it sounds REALLY good. People knock on Kia a lot, but they're doing a lot of things right, and this is one of them.


Actually, I'm fairly impressed with the Bose system in this one. It doesn't have a ton of volume unless you really crank it, but it's very clear sound with clear, not boomy bass. At least as good as the 8-speaker system in my S70, and better than the Premium sound in my sister's Escape (I've always thought Ford has decent stock audio systems).

Unknowingly, I had a rental 2015 or 2016 with the Sun/Pioneer Sound package. It was still pretty blah.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Actually, I'm fairly impressed with the Bose system in this one. It doesn't have a ton of volume unless you really crank it, but it's very clear sound with clear, not boomy bass. At least as good as the 8-speaker system in my S70, and better than the Premium sound in my sister's Escape (I've always thought Ford has decent stock audio systems).
> 
> Unknowingly, I had a rental 2015 or 2016 with the Sun/Pioneer Sound package. It was still pretty blah.


I'm not saying it's bad, it could just be better is all. When I buy a car the stereo is a huge deal to me (and I'm sure many others) and I'd LOVE to find a car where I wasn't yearning for more out of the stereo (that isn't a $40,000+ car), and honestly I have yet to hear a Chevy upgraded stereo that blew me away as much as the Kia stereo did.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I'm not saying it's bad, it could just be better is all. When I buy a car the stereo is a huge deal to me (and I'm sure many others) and I'd LOVE to find a car where I wasn't yearning for more out of the stereo (that isn't a $40,000+ car), and honestly I have yet to hear a Chevy upgraded stereo that blew me away as much as the Kia stereo did.


They have come a long way for sure. We nearly bought a 2012 Sonata.

I actually looked at the Elantra/Elantra Sport when car shopping this go-round (and last). Much like the 2011, the 2016 looks great with all the options and stuff on paper, but when you get inside, it just doesn't all quite come together. Definitely a better car than a Corolla, though.

The Sport had a decent suspension, but the Limited felt like it stumbled over things clumsily.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> They have come a long way for sure. We nearly bought a 2012 Sonata.
> 
> I actually looked at the Elantra/Elantra Sport when car shopping this go-round (and last). Much like the 2011, the 2016 looks great with all the options and stuff on paper, but when you get inside, it just doesn't all quite come together. Definitely a better car than a Corolla, though.
> 
> The Sport had a decent suspension, but the Limited felt like it stumbled over things clumsily.


I agree the Hyundai Sonata and Elantra both look really nice optioned up on the exterior, but the interior still doesn't match the outside in terms of niceness.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Unknowingly, I had a rental 2015 or 2016 with the Sun/Pioneer Sound package. It was still pretty blah.


I personally like our Pioneer system quite a lot (perhaps its how I have the settings tweaked). At least for a stock upgrades system, I really have no complaints. Now, you can't really crank it past half way, as the bass gets pretty distorted - but that's generally past the point of it being comfortably loud, anyway. Sure, it's not the a/d/s & JL setup in my Cobalt, but I have no reason to change any of the speakers or add a true sub at this time, either.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> I personally like our Pioneer system quite a lot (perhaps its how I have the settings tweaked). At least for a stock upgrades system, I really have no complaints. Now, you can't really crank it past half way, as the bass gets pretty distorted - but that's generally past the point of it being comfortably loud, anyway. Sure, it's not the a/d/s & JL setup in my Cobalt, but I have no reason to change any of the speakers or add a true sub at this time, either.


That's the difference, I suppose. The Bose will get decently loud at the top end of the volume knob *without* distorting. And yeah, I didn't have it long enough to play around with the settings. It was just like "oh, this sucks slightly less than the stereo in my car"


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My wife and I were looking at the Cruze Hatches at the Auto Show yesterday, concluded the extra 6.5" "sub" is simply facing downwards in the driver-side rear of the enclosure around the spare tire, hence it not being visible. Makes sense, but that's awfully little for a "sub" - granted the 6.5s in the doors of our Cruze definitely produce some thump.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

So where are the speakers in the hatch? I read through this whole thread and I'm still not sure.

I have the non Bose, LT hatch with RS package.
I think it's got 6 speakers: 2 tweeters, 4 door but not completely sure. 

I've got an issue with a right front speaker distorting and I'm thinking about just doing some direct replacement upgrading since I'm not happy with the speakers now.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Hatch w/Bose (8 Speaker)
----
Front Doors x 2
Dash Speakers x 2
Rear Doors x 2
Center Speaker x 1
Subwoofer (under load floor) x 1

Sedan w/Bose (9 Speaker)
----
Front Doors x 2
Dash Speakers x 2
Rear Doors x 2
Center Speaker x 1
Rear Deck Speakers x 2

Sedan / Hatch (LT) Standard / Non Bose (6 Speaker)
----
Front Doors x 2
Dash Speakers x 2
Rear Doors x 2
Note - Center speaker is just a grille.

Sedan L/LS (4 Speaker)
----
Front Doors x 2
Rear Doors x 2
Note - Center speaker is just a grille.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

PolarisX said:


> Sedan / Hatch (LT) Standard / Non Bose (6 Speaker)
> ----
> Front Doors x 2
> Dash Speakers x 2
> ...


Are you sure about that center dash speaker just being a grille? I tested yesterday with my hand and the location diagram in the settings and it sure felt like there was a speaker there which would mean 7 total.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Anyone have a good how-to for replacing the Bose sub in the hatch with something better? I've seen guides adding a sub to the sedan but they tap into the rear deck lid speakers and don't have to deal with the factory sub/amp that the hatch has under the cargo floor. Really missing my dual 10's I had in my truck so I'd like to put one in a small box in my hatch along with the amp I had in the truck.


----------

